# Reynaud's Phenomenon resources



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

The Raynauds Foundation www.members.aol.com/RaynaudsRaynaud's Association: http://www.raynauds.org/ http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/public/blo...aynaud.htm#what Nutrition & Supplements (a commercial site but maybe helpful): http://www.symmetry.org.uk/Health/raynauds.htm Hope this helps someone. Best wishes,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Susan, Thank you for these sites, I added them to my favorites. Raynauds is very frustrating for me because I love outdoor activities. I also have a very hard time grocery shopping, by the end of the trip, all my fingers are white at least to the knuckle. DeeDee


----------

